# Monson Meet Flyer



## catfish (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is the flyer for the Monson Mass meet this month.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to the show.


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to the show.




I can't wait for the show too! It's always a good kick off of the swap meet season!


----------



## catfish (Mar 16, 2013)

So who esle is going to be there?????????


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 16, 2013)

Im in! Im probably going to just browse and buy for this one. I do have a 37 Elgin project and a Jetflow project that im looking to unload if there is any interest.
-Brian


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'll be there too, at least for the first few hours.


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 17, 2013)

See you guys there..........


----------



## catfish (Mar 17, 2013)

Springer Tom said:


> See you guys there..........




Cool. I'm sure there will be a good turn out.


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2013)

It was a great meet! Good to see everyone that turned out.


----------

